# Most Original Picture!



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok so the title pretty much says it all, so post away!
post the most unique and original horse picture you have!

-Picture must be yours
-humans may or may not be in the picture
-pictures must be U N I Q U E
-Deadline is August 17th.

AND BEGIN!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

how many pictures can we have?


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

i'll say no more than 5.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Riotmaker17 is my Deviantart account.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I found 3 (ive got a ton more but they're all one disks lol)


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

here's my 5


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Waybueno said:


> Riotmaker17 is my Deviantart account.


haha i like this one <3


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> I found 3 (ive got a ton more but they're all one disks lol)


omg hahahaha these are all supe cute! : D


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok here are my 5 lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> I found 3 (ive got a ton more but they're all one disks lol)


 
That last one is simply stunning


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

C:\Users\pests\Pictures\042.JPG
just coppy that into you address bar


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

Melvin


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

My pictures..


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here are mine:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Here's a couple...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

here are mine


----------



## ZiggyzMom (Jul 24, 2010)

My little Diva pony is attached!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

okay, i know the deadline isn't til the 17th, but heres how im going to decide the winners:
-narrow it down to top 8
-narrowed to top 5
-narrowed to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place.

keep em' coming!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are some of my favorite pics of my mini Neytiri, my gelding Chex as a foal (chesnut), my mare Gypsy (pinto) and a friends foal Diva that I helped deliver. I love them all.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here are my entries.


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

My silly Bub nomming on Sabrina's lead rope.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok here are the top 8: (in no particular order)

1- Azale1









2- omgpink










3- lilruffian









4- ilovesonya










5- lilkitty90









6- mswp27









7- HannahJo









8- speedy da fish


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

and now the top 5: (again no particular order)

1- speedy da fish









2- lilkitty90









3- ilovesonya









4- lilruffian









5- Azale1


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Starryeyed said:


> Here are some of my favorite pics of my mini Neytiri, my gelding Chex as a foal (chesnut), my mare Gypsy (pinto) and a friends foal Diva that I helped deliver. I love them all.


 Hey! That little b&w colt with the 4 stockings looks almost identical to a paint foal i knew!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

THE FINAL WINNERS ARE.......

3rd Place---speedy da fish









































2nd Place---lilruffian

























AND FINALLY..... THE 1ST PLACE WINNER IS...

Azale1









































CONGRATS WINNERS!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yey 3rd place, thanks, was a great contest!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

cool! Top 5! Awesome. Thanks!


----------

